# PH questions



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

I've never had a problem with ph before because the tap always came in at 7.6... not bad right!?

well now it's commin in at 8.5! :mmph:come on! 

what's the best product to fix this... I would much rather not buy a RO unit or have to truck water from work, They have a RO unit I sometimes "borrow" water from! he he I have too many gallons to do all that!


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

One way to lower PH is adding peat... It will lower your tank water's PH and you can buy it by granules (bag it and add it to your filter or lay it under the substrate) or use the regular ones (w/o fert ingredients - usually placed under the substrate) you can find from Home Depot... Just add it little by little until your desired PH is met...


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

That seems like an easy NATURAL way to lower it... 

Still open to other thoughts and Ideas!


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Call your water dept and see if they are adding anything that is increasing it. They typically add products that will raise the KH thus the pH for corrosion protection. Once you have that info it will be easier to figure out how to reverse it.

My town adds sodium hydroxide that raises the KH/pH and so I add 2 drops of Prime to each 1 gallon water jugs and let the water sit (age) for a week - pH ends up back around 6.8.

khanzer22 had a good idea. You could also get an API water deionizer and mix the two.


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

newt it worked! I let it set for 3 weeks and back to 7.2!


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Glad to hear it. I still do many things the 'old way' and aging my make-up water is one I have always done.
Did you add Prime?
Did it take 3 weeks?


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

I added aquasafe 
I dont know if it took 3 weeks to go to 7.2 but that's how long I let it sit before I needed it and tested 1st to make sure.


----------



## jlroar (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm no expert however maybe it's the bacteria that is forming in the container where the water is that is making the water more acidic (lower PH) over time. Make sure you use a bubbler or something to circulate the water so it doesn't become saturated with Co2 and give you a false reading. If it does when it gets disturbed the PH may increase quite a bit over a few hours.

Something else to note is in some areas if you allow the water to sit just for a few hours the PH will increase sometimes quite a bit as the Co2 in the water escapes. This is caused by the bacteria in the pipes adding Co2 as a by product.

Chemistry is not my strong point so research if you want more in-depth answers as to why this happens. It is truly fascinating.

FYI many People have died in the past when the bottom of a lake was disturbed that was saturated by Co2. Here is an article on it. http://www.neatorama.com/2007/05/21/the-strangest-disaster-of-the-20th-century/

I guess my point I'm making here is nothing more than make sure you use a bubbler and let the water sit for at least a day before checking your PH. You may be amazed what can happen in just 1 day.

James


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

I did check again after a week and it was still up near 8ph IDK This was a diff container than the one in the post below this one...


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

oh and Im sure I shook the crap out of the container with the 7.2 water cuz it's kinda akward for me to carry, I'm not a big person so it always gets shook up luging it up the stairs...then it sat there for a little while not an hour but close before I tested it...


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Can you test the following:
pH right out of the tap. 
pH on some water that sat out for 24-48 hours (no bubbler needed, just run a glass of water out of the tap)
GH
KH
TDS

Test the same in the tank:
pH in the AM
pH in the PM
GH
KH
TDS


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

Sorry I just looked at this...

Yeah I'll do the tests tonight, and tomorrow morning and get back to you. But I don't have a TDS test, but I can prob get one...I'll get back to ya sooner this time


----------

